# AMD64 + 8.0stable + Asus M4A785TD-M motherboard



## axiomcrs (Jun 17, 2010)

Launching Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new produces what looks like the correct screen, but it is frozen, no mouse or keyboard entry seems to work.  The screen itself has 3 separate xterms of different sizes, each unresponsive.  Xorg -configure produces a black screen without the trademark X in the center.  Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro has the trademark X in the center but it is non-responsive, and with noticable flicker.  I have looked the archives and read the Xorg tips page.  I have also tried: 9.0-current months 5 and 6 of 2010 and 8.1 prerelease, but they all do something different and looks like other troubleshooting would be required prior to getting X to work.  Is there a way to know the present state of these snapshots on my platform?  Also, I included the motherboard since the video is integrated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2010)

Always go to the Handbook first, it's the definitive resource: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

Read the part on that page about dbus and hal.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 18, 2010)

Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions!.


----------

